# Bands in the seventies



## kellypeace (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm writing a book about a band touring in 1972/1973. Anyone know anything about the process of securing tour dates and locations?


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2015)

watch the movie almost famous..might help

[video]https://youtu.be/_qW9wqUI4Lg[/video]


----------



## voltigeur (Oct 19, 2015)

The path that many of my friends took that tried to make it in Rock Music (varying degrees of success) all had similar experiences. 

Usually met as friends in High School or College formed a garage band. (Usually morphed out of jam sessions.) 

Would play at school, church or skating rink type gigs. 


Playing bars was the next step. Here they often got screwed out of their pay and charged for their tab. This led to getting an agent who would take 10%. 

Somewhere in here they need to be writing their own music. This is about as far as a cover band gets. 


Another source of gigs was the state fair circuit this is where they can start making a living full time. The game here is getting the Saturday night prime slot.  Audiences here are in the thousands and more likely someone from a record label will check them out. 

Ultimate success was writing your own music is a must, bigger and bigger night clubs or state fairs where audience level gets to 5 to 6 thousand. They will catch the attention of a more serious agent for a record label. Fire the original manager/agent and deal with the craziness that was 70's rock and roll. 

Look at the biography of Rush, and another movie is 1976 version of "A Star is Born" that will give you all the clichés.


----------

